

Google Gives Android Developers Improved Analytics - minimax
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/03/google-gives-android-developers-improved-analytics-to-track-users-acquisition-and-engagement-data/

======
clarky07
Wow this is fantastic. I really wish Apple would give us this kind of insight
into iOS.

------
thijser
It was always possible to see an install referrer if you set up the right
listener in your AndroidManifest. It seems that the link between the market
and analytics will now give you more funnel like stats, as it includes views
of the app details page in the market itself. (It's interesting to see what
this will do to competitors of analytics, it seems it's not possible to get
this information in any other way than connecting with Google's product).

------
hayksaakian
effing finally.

Up until today, there was LITERALLY NO INFORMATION from Google about where
your installs came from.

